

Finishing a Game - Sodaware
http://makegames.tumblr.com/post/1136623767/finishing-a-game

======
kylemaxwell
_It’s easy to confuse “preparing to start the damn game” with “starting the
damn game”._

This is true for many, many endeavors.

~~~
icefox
On the flip side I am often glad that I only prepare and don't jump into
coding/doing. It would take me a lot longer to figure out that it was a bad
idea if I am coding and not sketching out the full thing. I have a whole blog
of <http://ideasfrommydreams.blogspot.com/> such ideas that upon reflection
are usually not that great.

~~~
benologist
Problem with that approach is a small idea that isn't that great can evolve
into something a lot better while you're working on it (esp. with casual
games) - an idea that only exists on paper isn't going to do anything.

------
TheRevoltingX
Pretty neat, specially for us on the last leg of development which seems to be
taking forever! Been blogging about my 2d mmorpg for android here:
<http://developingthedream.blogspot.com/>

------
GvS
I'm at last 10 percent now, left with most boring parts and hardest to find
bugs. This post motivated me to go back to work, thanks for that!

------
solipsist
Thank god it's not just me! I always found finishing a game to be extremely
difficult - to the point where I have stopped making them all together. After
being done with 90% of a game you still seem to have 90% of the work left to
do. _kylemaxwell_ is right that this happens with many endeavors but it seems
to happen with games the most.

~~~
mlok
This reminds me of the Pareto Principle : It takes 20% of the total time to
reach 80% of the project. It takes the other 80% of the time to achieve the
remaining 20% of the project.
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Pareto_princi...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Pareto_principle)
One of the most important thing I've learned.

~~~
henry501
And if you can identify the last 20%, eliminate it and you become 4x more
efficient.

------
benologist
Oldie but a great read for anyone who's working for themselves, doesn't have
to be specifically with games it's the same for weekend projects & anything
else too.

~~~
angrycoder
Oldie? Its from friggin September.

~~~
benologist
That's almost a year ago now, and I know it's been here before!

